# New tiel in town, crashing into walls ??



## melon'n'lemon (Oct 21, 2012)

Sooo... I just bought a 4 month old cockatiel, he is not hand-tamed. After 3-4 days he is already used to stepping up onto my hand and eating from it (fast learner ) so i thought it was the perfect time to take him out of his cage into a small room - because that was what i did with my previous lovebird and it worked out perfect. But when i open the cage door, he was totally freaked out; so i left him in the cage for a while in the new room and took him out with a perch. he flew everywhere and screamed and crashed into walls and stuff, when i caught him with his perch i sat him down on his cage and he hasn't moved since. i am worried he would be injured   

Please helppp!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you think he might be injured, you should take him to the vet. Especially if he crashed.


----------

